# A New Carmen (Bizet) in Barcelona



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

A great production of the "metteur en scène" Calixto Bieito, this Catalan with gutts who changed Bizet's Carmen in an enormously source of sex and power in Barcelona, Liceu Theatre.






Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the Opera forum?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have no idea...I'm kind of new here...Maybe you are right.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there an opera forum?

Martin


----------

